# Command and Conquer Generals Multiplayer Problems



## djhc0191 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi,

My friend and I are trying to play Command and Conquer: Generals: Zero Hour through a VPN and are attempting to simulate a LAN through VPN. For those who are familiar with the game, when you enter the LAN lobby, if it detects a game, it will appear on the screen. For some unknown reason, it does not appear and we have tried on numerous occasions (eg. pinging in Command Prompt) to make sure that we are connected (with success I might add). We both have routers and the necessary ports have been opened (I think...) so I do not understand why it isn't working. I have read somewhere that the packets that are transfered during online gameplay cannot be trasmitted through VPN...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think what you say is true about the VPN.

But why do that when you can simply go to the online lobby and one of you can make the game, and also make it private for just you two? It's free to join, just need a username and password (made up when you go to the lobby)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I chatted with a colleague and we also came up with possible solution. In the LMHOSTS file, add your friends COMPUTER NAME and IP ADDRESS in there. He will need to add your COMPUTER NAME and IP ADDRESS into his LMHOSTS file

(for example on one line put MYPC x.x.x.x where x is the value for the IP address)

One thing did come to mind is that it could be the VPN router is dropping the data coming from the other machine because the original machine is not requesting the data, if you know what i mean.


----------



## djhc0191 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, thanks. I was sorta losing hope cause nobody had replied! I think that I'll just take the easy way out and create a private online game. My friend (who is a total computer noobie) will have to make some changes in his router ports. You know what... I'll just do it for him. lol I don't understand why he has a router. He has one comp connected to the internet!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well if you are using a VPN Router that would make sense. 

If it's a normal router, then I guess he wants to have a firewall ...


----------

